# Melissa



## APPLESAUSE

how to write my name in turkish melissa


----------



## Rallino

There is a female name "Melis". Is that what you need?


----------



## APPLESAUSE

i'm not for sure how to go about pulling up my information,when someone reply's for my postings.


----------



## dawar

As Rallino said you can say "Melis" if you want to turkificate your name. In the other case you can just say "Melisa". You don't need the second "s"..


----------



## erhan327

Come on folks!
"Melisa" is a very pretty name, in Turkish too. No need to change it to Melis.


----------



## Brunoleon

erhan327 said:


> Come on folks!
> "Melisa" is a very pretty name, in Turkish too. No need to change it to Melis.


 Melis is mostly used for masquline form , Melisa is the right one for a lady infact.


----------



## trinity303

I totally agree with Brunoleon. 
"Melisa" is better as it's name of a flower.


----------



## LeroanZ

Melissa is a good name for Turkey too...
and you can say "Melissa" like your country; write "Melisa"...


----------



## Rallino

> Melis is mostly used for masquline form , Melisa is the right one for a lady infact.



Guys what are you talking about?  How many men with the name Melis have you heard of? 

Melis is a female name alright. I've never heard of Melissa in Turkey.


----------



## erhan327

rallino I agree with you that Melis is used as a female name in Turkey, at least I've always heard it as female name.
But I dont agree that "Melisa" isnt used in Turkey.
Maybe rarely, but there are people who call their daughter "Melisa".
Ok it doesnt sound so Turkish, but I see no problem at all for Applesause to write her name as "Melisa". And like other participants I think it sounds pretty.


----------



## Brunoleon

just like yasemin(jasmin) ''melisa'' is a common female name recently especially among younger generations.and this trend also suits to Asiatic Turkish tradition naming girls with flower names.


----------



## miss_missundaztood

what about Karla, do you know somebody named Karla in Turkey?.. I've translated it as "with snow" or something like it


----------



## Odgar Ap Wycglaffhelwyr

Well, no, it's not a name used in Turkish.


----------



## Brunoleon

Querida amiga ;
In Turkish ''Karla'' doesn't exist infact , however the way you are tinking is totaly right ,I mean your try to translate your name in Turkish.
Eventhough ''Karla'' is not a name used in Turkish so far ,it doesn't mean you can never use it.As Turkish is a living language and as it's a very creative language , you can create a new name like ''karla gelen'' or '' karla doğan '' , just the opposite of European languages, in  Turkish names are not fixed like John ,Thomas ,Carla .... just like American Indian names real Turkish names are  created specially for the person (new born one), in anotolian this tradition still continues , names with a meaning still given such as ''yeter'' = enough(that means they don't want anymore kids) durmuş = stopped (it means they don't want any more and they hope it will be the last one)
döne = turn ( it means , they hope that the next one will be from the other sexuality ,for example if they have only daughters till then  , the next one expected as a son then)

I will give you a last example ,one of my closest friends name is ''Nilden'' = the one from Niles    ,she was born in Cairo when her father was there for a duty for few years and they created this name themselves.
I give you this example to prevent some direct oppositions which is very common here in this forum.Some friends prefer teaching others(as they know everything), instead of helping others.

If you use your name as ''Karla'' you must get used to explain everyone it's not Carla but derivated from the word ''snow'' cause it's not heard that much.However you use ''Karla gelen'' or ''Karla doğan'' then ,everybody thinks you have a very speacial name and they admire it indeed.


----------



## miss_missundaztood

thanks Bruno, I don't think I'd find a better answer.

do you speak Español too?

Thank u again for ur answer 

gorusuruz


----------



## TheHereticSon

Karla = "*with snow*" good idea!


----------



## Brunoleon

si he aprendido Espanol tambe!  pero hace mucho tempo que non he podido practicarlo.
My Spanish is little bit poor comparing with other languages Ive learned ,since I had no chance to make practice.thats why you can see great influence of Italian in my Spanish.Infact Spanish is one of the most lovely languages on this world.
hasta luego.


----------



## macrotis

APPLESAUSE said:


> i'm not for sure how to go about pulling up my information,when someone reply's for my postings.



I'm not sure about what you want to learn, given that we use the Latin Alphabet as you do and your name will be written as it is (well, there may be some spelling errors).

If you were a Russian, Arab, Chinese etc, we could transcribe your name or give the commonly used form, if any.


----------

